# Which Ariens do I need?



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm looking for some advice. I live in South Eastern CT and while we don't get as much snow as other parts of CT, it is usually wet (due to the proximity to the ocean). I have been mulling over buying an Ariens for years. Of course, I want the 420cc engin (28" pro). I think it is more machine than I need if you look just at the length of my driveway. But we get wet snow here and the plow dump on my driveway is significant. I worry a lesser machine can't handle it. The other factor is that I want a Briggs engine. All the other (smaller) Ariens come with LCT engines. Assuming the LCT engine is good enough, what size engine/torque would work for me? I don't want to get stuck with a machine that can't handle the most important part of blowing snow, which is the compacted snow the plow leaves behind. 

Thanks


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

A 28" Pro should handle just about anything you might get. 
I have a tracked Pro and I would strongly advise avoiding tracks. Tracks are too difficult to maneuver and unnecessary in nearly all cases. Wheels are, imho, the way to go and if you need additional traction they make chains. 
Save your money and back.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

pfn said:


> A 28" Pro should handle just about anything you might get.
> I have a tracked Pro and I would strongly advise avoiding tracks. Tracks are too difficult to maneuver and unnecessary in nearly all cases. Wheels are, imho, the way to go and if you need additional traction they make chains.
> Save your money and back.


But could I fare well with a smaller (and cheaper) machine? The 420cc machine would eat pretty much anything in CT, but my question was more of if it is overkill and if a smaller machine will work. I have never had a snowblower, so not sure if dropping $2100 on the pro is wise.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Ed take a look at a Ariens 24" SHO (921038) 

http://www.knightsinc.com/ariensplatinum24sho.htm


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hay Eddie. Welcome to the forum. Lots of good information and "opinions" here.

In my "opinion" I would look at the deluxe 28 +. That has the LCT 291 engine, them same engine I have in my deluxe 30. Here in Minnesota the first couple of snow falls are wet and heavy before the real cold weather sets in, then it is very dry. My 30" does a good job in the wet heavy stuff. Our first snowfall in November we got 9" of what I call "white cow chit". I have a driveway that is 3 cars wide at the top and tappers to 2 cars wide at the bottom. At the top I was not able to throw the full width of the drive like I could at the bottom. Still pretty good, as my neighbors with a Toro, Troy, Craftsman, and MTD where having huge issues with clogging, let alone throwing it with any distance. In fact one neighbor came over (the one with a brand new Craftsman) to see what motor I had as he was surprise with what I was accomplishing. 

I also feel part of moving white cow chit is your technique of finding the fine line of keeping the impeller full of snow, with out plowing. Keeping the impeller full of snow keeps the snow moving thru the housing and has less chance of getting hung up or clogging. My "younger" neighbors have yet to figure this out. Kids,,,,,,,,, haha.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't know what you have to clear but a 28' machine is big enough for the biggest jobs. A smaller machine would be preferable unless you have very large areas to clear. 
The bigger the machine the heavier it will be and more difficult to handle. 
I don't have a lot of experience with smaller machines but there are many folks hare have them and seem very satisfied. I bought a large blower and I now wish I had gone smaller and trackless even though I am clearing a steep, 600' drive with parking for 10 cars. 
Give you decision a lot of thought as you will live with it for a long time. Unfortunately, we don't get younger and stronger.


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

You say you want a Briggs engine, but I highly recommend you think otherwise. I am a welder and do a lot of work for two engine repair shops/dealers, and talk to the mechanics all the time. Briggs has outsourced almost all their manufacturing to China as has just about every other company, that's no different. What is different is that they have laxed their quality control and parts materials in an effort to maintain their margins and reduce costs. The effect has been they now have a failure rate higher than any other brand on the market today. The two shops I work with are filled with Briggs. Top brands have been Kawasaki and Honda, and Kohler has improved their new designs (stay far away from the Courage engine). The LCT made AX engine Ariens now uses isn't as well known, but they have been earning very positive feedback. I recommend you look at the larger Deluxe and Platinum models, they are pretty solid machines.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks all. I will take your comments into consideration.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> Ed take a look at a Ariens 24" SHO (921038)
> 
> Knight's Inc. Ariens Platinum 24


if i were to buy a brand new blower i would seriously consider this one. 14'' inch impeller, bigger motor, has a few bells and whistles such as hand-warmers. Larger tires as well. 

at only 24 inch wide you get the power of a bigger machine yet the small storage profile of a smaller machine. 

Ideally i always liked the 28'' models as a good compromise between size and storage but this model is pretty sweet.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I have had the Deluxe 28 for about 1-1/2 years and with only about 8 hours on it. I live in South Windsor, CT, and I feel that it is completely adequate for my location. We get more snow than you, so I think it will be more than adequate for you IMHO. Good luck in whatever you choose!
Bruce


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

lclement said:


> if i were to buy a brand new blower i would seriously consider this one. 14'' inch impeller, bigger motor, has a few bells and whistles such as hand-warmers. Larger tires as well.
> 
> at only 24 inch wide you get the power of a bigger machine yet the small storage profile of a smaller machine.
> 
> Ideally i always liked the 28'' models as a good compromise between size and storage but this model is pretty sweet.


The 26 pro used to be the compromise, but now they sell 28's as the smallest Pro and upgraded certain deluxe's to SHO's to fill the gap.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

I think I will get the 24" SHO. Reading the reviews, I think it should be enough machine for me. Ideally, I would be able to get a 26 Pro, since they don't make that anymore and the 28 Pro is so much more money, I will have to settle for the 24 SHO. I HATE settling...but at $800 more the 28 Pro is a bit out of my budget (and comfort zone). 

Although a savvy salesman (and not so savvy one) could sell me the 28 Pro with ease, since it wouldn't take much arm twisting


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

I definitely do not think you're settling at all going with any Ariens SHO model! The SHO 24" will blow any amount amount of snow you get and more. I actually bought the Ariens Deluxe 28 Plus and added hand warmers to it, after using it I wish I would have went with the SHO 24" because of the larger motor and the quick chute adjustment. As for the Briggs and LCT question, I would go with the LCT as they own their own manufacturing facility and from what I understand have much higher quality standards than the now co-manufactured Briggs. Let us know what you go with and how it works!


----------



## snowblowerm (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a Ariens Platinum 24 last year. It has more than enough power for the snow we get on the shores of Lake Superior. We had 42 inches in a 48 hour period earlier this year. The Platinum 24 went through it like a warm knife through butter. The SHO is a bit more powerful.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

snowblowerm said:


> I bought a Ariens Platinum 24 last year. It has more than enough power for the snow we get on the shores of Lake Superior. We had 42 inches in a 48 hour period earlier this year. The Platinum 24 went through it like a warm knife through butter. The SHO is a bit more powerful.


Do you get wet heavy snow? Or the powder stuff? 

Thanks


----------



## snowblowerm (Nov 29, 2013)

eddie1976 said:


> Do you get wet heavy snow? Or the powder stuff?
> 
> Thanks


 The snow was more wet than powder as the temperature was close to freezing. The drifts were taller than the blower but that did not stop the Platinum 24. The snow did fall on top of the blower which I brushed aside. i do an 18" cut and do stop the forward motion of the blower once in a while and just let the impeller keep going to clear the snow out. I don't know if this actually makes any difference. I also have the blower on the second slowest speed. I'm not very big so that is as fast as I can manage the blower. However I don't know if this makes a difference. I do like the hand warmers. My hands do not get hot but they do keep them warm which is perfect for me.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks all who have responded with suggestions. I ordered a 24" SHO and should get delivered in a few days.


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

eddie1976 said:


> Thanks all who have responded with suggestions. I ordered a 24" SHO and should get delivered in a few days.


Well done!!! Let us know what you think when you get to use it, will be a beast!!!


----------



## BCCJWC (Dec 4, 2014)

eddie1976 said:


> Thanks all who have responded with suggestions. I ordered a 24" SHO and should get delivered in a few days.


You wont be disappointed, I bought the 24" SHO this year and with it's larger motor and 14" propeller it chews right through the EOD stuff. Wet snow hasn't been a problem either, doesn't throw it 50' but it does get it well out of the way.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

JayCarver said:


> You wont be disappointed, I bought the 24" SHO this year and with it's larger motor and 14" propeller it chews right through the EOD stuff. Wet snow hasn't been a problem either, doesn't throw it 50' but it does get it well out of the way.


Good to know. Looking forward to the next (first) storm for us.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Ed...did you order it from a local dealer.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> Ed...did you order it from a local dealer.


Yes I did. DH Marvin in Colchester. I know of another place locally that has it, if you need one.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

That's good you bought it from a local dealer it should be set up correct 

I just bought one


----------



## BCCJWC (Dec 4, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> That's good you bought it from a local dealer it should be set up correct


I agree but its always a good idea to take a little time and go over all the adjustments in the manual. I got mine from the local dealer and most of it was right but I still have to fine tune a couple things. 

Congrats on the purchase vmax!


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

I paid the same that snowblowerdirect charges, why would anyone go with them over a local seller? Same with HD, their prices are the same as my local guy. I don't see any benefit to buying from a big box store or online. Are there any?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

eddie1976 said:


> I paid the same that snowblowerdirect charges, why would anyone go with them over a local seller? Same with HD, their prices are the same as my local guy. I don't see any benefit to buying from a big box store or online. Are there any?


Very well done Eddie with going to a dealer. Keep your face in front of them, play the game, get your oil from them, over the years I have gotten to be on a first name basis with my OPE dealer. When my 20 year old Deere tractor took a big sh1t on me this past spring, they worked some magic for me and got me back in operation in a couple days. 

A big box store will some times get you a 10% off purchase if you open a charge card with them. To me, it is not worth getting a blower that could not be set up correctly. If you have problems, you will have more stress waiting for a dealer, that does not know you, and will put you at the bottom of the repair list while he works one the machines that are purchased from them.

In an attempt to save some money, I have two neighbors that purchased troy builts from a big box store at the same time (I reside in a monkey see monkey do neighborhood). Both of them are having the EXACT same problem of them not able to keep'em running. I just chuckle to myself


----------

